# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình >  Cấp quyền tác giả trên SLL Blog có sức sống rất TRÂU

## odvwnrflxqcs

*Share quyền tác giả trên SLL Blog có sức sống rất TRÂU* (do áp dung kỹ thuật đặc biệt)
*CAM KẾT*
 - Đăng bài thoải mái không bị xóa bài, không bị xóa Blog. Kể cả dùng PM để spam tẹt ga
 - Bảo hành 1 đổi 2 với bất kỳ lỗi gì trong quá trình sử dụng. Thời gian bảo hành 30 ngày
 - Giá 10K/ Blog
 Mọi chi tiết vui lòng LH Mr Khánh: *0934225077* (Zalo/Viber)

----------

